# Hilton Asks "Owners" to Attend Sales-Pitch



## Talent312 (Oct 30, 2007)

Many of you have been to one of those cheesy TS sales presentations where they size you up, present a printout showing you how much you'll spend on vacations over 10-20 years, show you how much their TS will save you (ignoring MF's), and express incredulity when you refuse their great deal.

Not content to fleece unsuspecting newbies, they are going after their own TS owners (old+new).  Hilton "allows" its members to attend one of these pitches (and score a "gift" like some HH points) once every 6 mos.  They call you on the phone and present it as a "welcome breakfast" or as a way to visit one of their properties at a "great discount" without using points.

While at Seaworld HGVC this weekend, we were induced into one of these with 10K HH points.  When we got to Midtown (just starting construction), the salesperson promised us "respect as an owner and no hard sell" -- just like the Saturn car-sale technique... gosh, we're so friendly that you /have/ to want to buy from us.  

But he wasted no time trying to sell us a 16K-pt. "elite status" unit for $45K (with a credit of $10K for our current unit).  When we said no, the price dropped to $42K, and then he sweetened the pot with 500,000 H-Honors pts, saying "I'm not sure I can offer this, but..."

When we didn't go for that, he tried to get us to trade-up for more points at a rate of about $10 per point and then threw in 250,000 HH points.  We dug in our heels, but like all of these pitches, we didn't get to leave and claim our "gift" until we explained to the sales-manager that we just would not listen to reason.

The upside is that the meat-grinding only lasted 90 minutes and we will eventually get our 10K HH points (a 1/2 nights' stay at a Level 3 hotel)!
=R=


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 30, 2007)

We just got back from HGVC Seaworld as well.  They offered us the "owner's update", so I asked what the gift would be.  When they said 10,000 HHonors points, I laughed out loud. :rofl:  No way was I going to sit through a sales presentation on my hard-earned vacation for points that wouldn't even get me a  1/2 night in a cat. 3 hotel (25,000/night)!   I get way more points than that every month from my Hilton Amex!

He didn't like it too much that I laughed him off, but I didn't care.  On the good side, the resort was wonderful, the unit was very spacious, and the staff was friendly.  Had a great time! :whoopie: 

Kurt


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 30, 2007)

It's not a 'Hilton only' thing. Marriott does it also!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 30, 2007)

Owners updates are nothing new to timeshare sales floors. Owners are their best customers and easier sales. They've purchased once so they don't need to be sold on timeshare. They bought their program so they don't need to be sold on that particular program. They're qualified prospects and not just someone off the streets looking for a hand out. They've been approved for financing before or had the cash to buy so there's little worry about getting to the end of the sale and finding out there don't have good credit and/or cash on hand. Finally, the salesman doesn't have to explain timesharing from the ground up.

Every timeshare we own with has always offered us updates every year, every time. Even when the resort is sold out if the developer had anything else anywhere in the world we were offered an update. 

Now as for HGVC. They've seen my face on their sales floor for the last time. Our most recent stay at the LV Strip was a nightmare for their owners update. 

To begin with, we declined their two phone invitations. Then we declined their invitation a couple of times at the resort. Finally we relented but ONLY when we were told that they only wanted to update us on the property, that it wouldn't be a full blown sales presentation, that it was only 60 minutes updating us on changes/answering our questions and that while they would quote us existing prices that would be the end of it. We've done several owners updates and they've always been soft sells. If we were interested, we'd upgrade, update or increase our ownership. If not we'd walk away and still be on friendly terms. 

What we got was the full blown, full press hard core 2 1/2 hour presentation complete with the second and third closer. They even offered us the trial membership and we're already owners! I've NEVER seen an owners update that was just as intense as if we walked off the street. We'll never do another owners update, we'll never recommend HGVC's tour to family or friends and we'll probably never upgrade our HGVC ownership. Next time when I tell them no, if they persist they'll find out I can manage to be less than polite when I tell them the second time NO. 

I love to learn what's going on at the resort when it's still under developement. On the other hand I don't like wasting my time and the salesman's time. I realize they're on a commission and they need to make a living. There's little sense in me attending a full blown sales presentation when I can't afford to add to my ownership nor do I need a second week. Sure they can tell me about Elite and any new benefits. Who knows there might be some service I'm interested in but when I tell them I don't want another week, leave it at that, let me walk and let me enjoy my vacation.

Shame on you Hilton for treating me like someone who's not an owner. I thought you respected my time and opinion more than that.

BTW, we were told (right or wrong) that HGVC would not allow any more upgrades. You can't increase your ownership by "trading" in you old unit for something bigger and better. We had some mild interest in upgrading to a 3 bedroom penthouse but not buying another unit to add to the unit we already owned. The reason given was that owners were "upgrading" to locations with cheaper MF's and the LV Strip location had some of the lowest MF's in the system.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree Doug that the Owners Update has become much more hard sell than it used to be.

I don't remember how they got us to go, but they did and it was a 2 hour thing and not the 60 minutes they told us at first.

We too got the sales rep, the manager and the guy doing the survey who was really selling the VIP Package.

They must have had a change in management, because none of the updates we have gone on have been like this.

As I remember they offered us to upgrade, but they were selling Vegas and we own Vegas, so there wouldn't be that much change in our MF.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2007)

If I'd been roped into a 2 1/2 hour full-blown sales session under the guise of an "update," I'd be royally ticked.  I'd think that at some point, I'd say "Screw it.  We're leaving," but of course, /marks/ like us are usually too polite.

I remember thinking, "Well, we have no place we  need to be, so we can outwait this guy.  Just let him talk as long as he wants to."

About an hour after we returned home, one of their sales-reps called us with an "exclusive" invitation to a discount Orlando vacation.  But on realizing that we just done one of these things, said, "Oh, but you'll have to wait six months!"  To which I replied, "Oh, darn!  Goodbye."


----------



## bobcat (Oct 31, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> If I'd been roped into a 2 1/2 hour full-blown sales session under the guise of an "update," I'd be royally ticked.  I'd think that at some point, I'd say "Screw it.  We're leaving," but of course, /marks/ like us are usually too polite.
> 
> I remember thinking, "Well, we have no place we  need to be, so we can outwait this guy.  Just let him talk as long as he wants to."
> 
> About an hour after we returned home, one of their sales-reps called us with an "exclusive" invitation to a discount Orlando vacation.  But on realizing that we just done one of these things, said, "Oh, but you'll have to wait six months!"  To which I replied, "Oh, darn!  Goodbye."



Alot of times when to go on a presentation, they want you to buy. They tell you no hard sales. Check the net on resale prices before you leave for vacation and print a copy. When they ask you to purchase, show them your copy and say resale. They will have you out the door in no time. The best way to have them hit the roof is this way. we went away in  Sept. and was offered a tour. We told the salesman we were not going to purchase upfront. He asked us why we took the tour. Answer, we were invited with a no pressue to buy. I said the word resale, and after the tour showed us to  the office to collect our gift. Not a HAPPY SALESMAN.


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 31, 2007)

My husband and I have sworn not to go on any more presentations of any kind and these stories reinforce that!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 31, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I agree Doug that the Owners Update has become much more hard sell than it used to be.
> 
> I don't remember how they got us to go, but they did and it was a 2 hour thing and not the 60 minutes they told us at first.
> 
> ...



We actually own Vegas at the LV Strip. If we had been allowed to consider upgrading there wouldn't have been a lot of increase in MF's. Personally, I think the salesman might have been throwing heat and didn't want a partial sale but was going hard after another full week and elevating us to Elite status. 

The problem he had was we own 7 weeks of timeshare, we don't need nor can use an additional week, I don't buy weeks just to exchange for points and, as far as I'm concerned, HGVC's "Elite" program holds very little value for us. I'm especially NOT going to pay $45,000 just so I don't have to pay a $49 fee for club reservations or access to free soda, juice, danishes and a relish tray in their "Elite" lounge. I'll never get $45,000 value out of HGVC's Elite program and I don't need an 8th week. At least not at that price. I am watching an E-bay auction and have to keep reminding myself that I just don't need that 8th week. Even if it is a darn good price at a resort we really like.


----------



## bevans (Oct 31, 2007)

*Owner's sales pitch*

I am so glad to find out that I am not the only one with an ugly sales pitch. I have owned HGVC for a few years and really do like the system but "wow" what a nightmare. First off my wife and I were sponsored to go to the Waiohai Marriott's this summer and did their presentation in May. We got a great deal and stayed five nights and really enjoyed it even the presentation was basically this is our program, this is the cost, are you interested (we said no to the developer high price). The sales person said thanks for coming and we were gone in about an hour and a half, very respectful treatment. I do not own Marriott but was well treated.
  We were going to Las Vegas in September and received a discounted three days from HGVC for The Strip which fit in perfect with a reservation we already had for three days so we took it. Of course we had to attend a sales presentation but we thought, and it was implied that since we owned at the Karen property this presentation would be about an hour and it would be mainly informational about the Strip property. This guy worked us over and it ran over two hours and when he finally got the message we were not buying he was visibly angry and turned and asked me " Why do you even come to these sales pitches"? Well duh for the discounts!!!! If you do not want me to come quit calling me and offering these incentives!
  I was so upset that an owner like myself was treated this way that I contacted a Mr. Lugo the property general manager and let him know how I felt, I trashed them on the comment card you can fill out, and beat them up on the online questionaire emailed to me. I was pissed. I will never attend another HGVC sales presentation and would certainly not encourage any friends or family to either. From this posting I can now see that this was not an isolated incident but common in practice. Thanks, Curt


----------



## ricoba (Oct 31, 2007)

It's interesting to read these new comments about Hilton owners being "abused" during the owners update/promo review etc.

One of the things that I always appreciated about Hilton was that they were very low pressure and low key in their sales approach.  It's sad that this has apparently changed, at least at their Vegas location.

I hope that Hilton management reads some of these posts and gets the hint that while we are not opposed to being offered a new program or unit, we don't want to be beat up during the presentation!


----------



## bobcat (Oct 31, 2007)

ricoba said:


> It's interesting to read these new comments about Hilton owners being "abused" during the owners update/promo review etc.
> 
> One of the things that I always appreciated about Hilton was that they were very low pressure and low key in their sales approach.  It's sad that this has apparently changed, at least at their Vegas location.
> 
> I hope that Hilton management reads some of these posts and gets the hint that while we are not opposed to being offered a new program or unit, we don't want to be beat up during the presentation!



It is like, once you buy, go fly a kite. We do not care what you think.....


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 31, 2007)

I know the sales force one-two-three'd us when were were in a get away vacation last January.

Seems to be their MO.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 31, 2007)

I complained directly to HGVC online right after we returned. The only responce I received was they would forward the comments to the appropriate person and/or dept. So far they have not responded. 

We originally purchased HGVC because we were treated well by their sales staff. We felt we were respected by them. Not any more. They rank right up there with the some of the worst presentations we've seen. I don't know how this reflects in their bottom line but I know how it reflects IMO of them.

They still have very nice resorts and we will continue to enjoy our unit. However we just won't ever plan on buying any more points from them or recommend them to friends or family. In the past we had recommended them and one of my co-workers purchased 14,000 points from them. Sort of sucked because she went through one of their adds instead of allowing me to "sponsor" them but still, they would not have gone on one of the vacation specials if I had not told her they were a good company to do business with. 

Hilton appears to have brought in someone else who has brought their bad habits along with them. Their name is being tarnished and, from my stand point of reading this thread they don't seem to care.


----------



## sffan2 (Nov 1, 2007)

We bought resale in LV and spent a week on the Big Island at the Bay Club in June.  We had a fine time at the presentation to get our activities discount card.  Once we talked to the salesman I said resale and had an e-bay printout with me.  He shook our hands, signed us off and took us to the gift desk.  I hope to do it again for our next Hawaii trip.  The gift got us about $140 in discounts for our stay.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2007)

sffan2 said:


> We bought resale in LV and spent a week on the Big Island at the Bay Club in June.  We had a fine time at the presentation to get our activities discount card.  Once we talked to the salesman I said resale and had an e-bay printout with me.  He shook our hands, signed us off and took us to the gift desk.  I hope to do it again for our next Hawaii trip.  The gift got us about $140 in discounts for our stay.


If I'm ever tempted to suffer one of these again, I'll try this.

I've been to hard-sell pitches B4 (Westgate, anyone?), so I wasn't totally surprised/angry.  But I find it sad and pathetic that they find it necessary to prey upon their own investors -- the folks who help them build these units.


----------



## OnMedic (Nov 2, 2007)

ricoba said:


> It's interesting to read these new comments about Hilton owners being "abused" during the owners update/promo review etc.
> 
> One of the things that I always appreciated about Hilton was that they were very low pressure and low key in their sales approach.  It's sad that this has apparently changed, at least at their Vegas location.
> 
> I hope that Hilton management reads some of these posts and gets the hint that while we are not opposed to being offered a new program or unit, we don't want to be beat up during the presentation!



Very much agree. When we called to help book friends into an Orlando promo package for March, when we were all planning to be the same time their, us on points... we were ALSO offered the discounted marketing package along with 5,000 Hhonors to tour the new Orlando site. This was a surprize and I took it instead of burning points! We would love to see the new resort, but now I am a little worried and hope I am not feeling bad about putting friends through the "presentation".

Our first tour was 3 years ago and I too was VERY impressed with the respective and professional approach oh HGVC. The attitude was that if we like it and can afford it, we will buy it! Otherwise, best of luck and maybe Hilton is not the right fit for us... see ya!

Neeldess to say, we have purchased two since! I am sure if we got beat up like the posts here suggest, we would never have purchased HGVC and probably own two Marriotts, who were also very respectful and professional.

Cheers


----------



## tmartin1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting thread. My DH and I are going to the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort in Carlsbad (Hilton affiliated) tomorrow for a presentation. They offered us a $150 gc to any Westfield mall and a 2008 San Diego entertainment book. I figured it was worth 2 hours of my time.

We are owners at the Carlsbad Inn and they referred to us as 'existing owners' during the phone call.
Should I expect the same hard sell or is this a completely different group?

Theresa


----------



## myip (Nov 2, 2007)

tmartin1 said:


> Interesting thread. My DH and I are going to the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort in Carlsbad (Hilton affiliated) tomorrow for a presentation. They offered us a $150 gc to any Westfield mall and a 2008 San Diego entertainment book. I figured it was worth 2 hours of my time.
> 
> We are owners at the Carlsbad Inn and they referred to us as 'existing owners' during the phone call.
> Should I expect the same hard sell or is this a completely different group?
> ...



Actually, it wasn't a hard sell at Grand Pacific MarBrisa. It was an easy presentation. 10 minutes movie, walk  through model and question times.  I could have finished within 1 hour but I have questions.


----------



## tmartin1 (Nov 2, 2007)

My DH will be happy to hear this.  
I don't think he's thrilled about spending his Saturday at a timeshare presentation but I couldn't resist the gift certificate.

Theresa



myip said:


> Actually, it wasn't a hard sell at Grand Pacific MarBrisa. It was an easy presentation. 10 minutes movie, walk  through model and question times.  I could have finished within 1 hour but I have questions.


----------



## opusX (Nov 3, 2007)

Have not been to an owners update in a year or so, our last was in and out under 45 min.. I have always used the time to tell them I would be interested in more points if THEY WOULD BUILD IN SOME NEW LOCATIONS. Like Sedona or Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach or Key West. That almost always ends the presentation. Next time I go to an update I will tell them I bought a Hyatt in Key West so I don't need any more points now.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 4, 2007)

opusX said:


> Have not been to an owners update in a year or so, our last was in and out under 45 min.. I have always used the time to tell them I would be interested in more points if THEY WOULD BUILD IN SOME NEW LOCATIONS. Like Sedona or Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach or Key West. That almost always ends the presentation. Next time I go to an update I will tell them I bought a Hyatt in Key West so I don't need any more points now.


GOOD POINT.
Toward the end, I told the guy that their lack of properties in places we like to visit was an issue.  "Like where?" he asked.  I said, "Like Santorini."  He brought up RCI again.  "That doesn't do it for me," I said.  At that point, he went to "look for" the manager.

By that time we were in the room where they'll keep an eye on you to see if they've got a shot.  The manager actually said, "I saw your wife go to the restroom, so I waited to come over."  My wife said we should assume that the table's bugged as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> GOOD POINT.
> Toward the end, I told the guy that their lack of properties in places we like to visit was an issue.  "Like where?" he asked.  I said, "Like Santorini."  He brought up RCI again.  "That doesn't do it for me," I said.  At that point, he went to "look for" the manager.
> 
> By that time we were in the room where they'll keep an eye on you to see if they've got a shot.  The manager actually said, "I saw your wife go to the restroom, so I waited to come over."  My wife said we should assume that the table's bugged as well.




I've always assumed we're watched and/or bugged but, if the table is bugged they sure do take the wrong path to keep me interested. This last time around when they'd leave us alone the complaints about how we were being treated and the fact they had nothing to offer didn't stop them from continuing to hammer away. 

While it always crosses my mind, I think feeling the table is bugged is just flat out paranoid. I've never seen a disgruntled salesman say anything about it and you just KNOW that if they got ticked off you'd read about it somewhere.


----------



## tortoladan (Nov 10, 2007)

Just returned from a stay at Hilton's Hawaiian Village (week-long conference).  While there, I was told that as an HGVC owner, I could attend a presentation and receive $150 in Hilton dollars to spend on property (normally $100).  We took them up on it though we had no interest in upgrading; were very candid with our sales person upfront, and he was more than happy to keep things low-key and cut it short right at 90 minutes (presumably so he could get to better prospects).  So we spent a pleasant 90 minutes talking about the program, seeing Lagoon Tower rooms and model rooms for the new Grand Waikikian (we'd never been to Hawaii before, so the room tour was welcome), then walked away with $150.  Would do it again.

-dan


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2007)

tortoladan said:


> Just returned from a stay at Hilton's Hawaiian Village (week-long conference).  While there, I was told that as an HGVC owner, I could attend a presentation and receive $150 in Hilton dollars to spend on property (normally $100).  We took them up on it though we had no interest in upgrading; were very candid with our sales person upfront, and he was more than happy to keep things low-key and cut it short right at 90 minutes (presumably so he could get to better prospects).  So we spent a pleasant 90 minutes talking about the program, seeing Lagoon Tower rooms and model rooms for the new Grand Waikikian (we'd never been to Hawaii before, so the room tour was welcome), then walked away with $150.  Would do it again.
> 
> -dan


I glad to hear from someone who had a positive experience with this.  It may depend upon the salesman/sales manager as to whether they come at you with the deal-to-good-to-refuse tactics.


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 11, 2007)

tortoladan said:


> So we spent a pleasant 90 minutes talking about the program, seeing Lagoon Tower rooms and model rooms for the new Grand Waikikian (we'd never been to Hawaii before, so the room tour was welcome), then walked away with $150.  Would do it again.
> 
> -dan



There are models for the Grand Waikikian?  Where are they and what are they like?  We will be there in December, and would love to get a preview of the new building.  

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## tortoladan (Nov 11, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> There are models for the Grand Waikikian?  Where are they and what are they like?  We will be there in December, and would love to get a preview of the new building.



There are one or two model rooms set up in the Lagoon Tower; they are representative of the layout and building materials, but since they were working with existing rooms in Lagoon and the GW rooms are slightly bigger, it's not perfect.  Still gives you a rough idea, though...

-dan


----------



## gsturtz (Nov 12, 2007)

From  HGVC direct (a couple months ago)

At the Grand Waikikian a 2bd ocean view comes with 12,600 club points for $64,900
The 2bd ocean front comes with 14,400 club points for $74,900

The 2 and 3bd penthouse units depend on the floor and week purchased

Also point assigned: (view, size, Platinum, Gold)

GV, 1BR, 7200, 5100
GV, 2BR,10500,7500
PARTIAL OV,1BR,9300,6300
POV,2BR,12600,8700 
OV,1BR,12600,8700
OV,2BR,14400,10500


----------



## bradykp (Nov 13, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> BTW, we were told (right or wrong) that HGVC would not allow any more upgrades. You can't increase your ownership by "trading" in you old unit for something bigger and better. We had some mild interest in upgrading to a 3 bedroom penthouse but not buying another unit to add to the unit we already owned. The reason given was that owners were "upgrading" to locations with cheaper MF's and the LV Strip location had some of the lowest MF's in the system.



doug, i just attended a presentation on saturday, not as a current owner, but as a guest - the lured me there with a cheap weekend stay, so i did it. anyways, they said you CAN trade in your property to buy upgrades in future. dunno if it was a sales tactic, but the lady was not hard selling me....she was very patient with me and my wife. we did end up buying, which i am now trying to decide if i should rescind and buy from resale instead....trying to figure out what i would "lose" that the developer gives.

i got 4800 bonus points, which i know i'll lose, and i heard you can only get elite status if you buy 14k from the developer. i don't even know what elite gives you, so not sure i care. any thoughts?


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, you can do this, we did, and bought twice at developer prices!  I'm sure you will get several messages telling you to follow the instructions to rescind.


----------



## bradykp (Nov 14, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> Yes, you can do this, we did, and bought twice at developer prices!  I'm sure you will get several messages telling you to follow the instructions to rescind.



thanks all for the help. i'm sending my rescission letter today. i hope i did everything properly


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just yesterday I got an invitation from Hilton for a cheap weekend in NYC.  Apparently they are building a new TS resort there.  Did anyone else get the offer?  It seems like a relatively inexpensive way to visit NYC.  The gift is only 20,000 Hilton points or the parking fee being paid so that's not terribly useful.  

They have 2 offers, one for $298 and the other for $398, each for 3 days and 2 nights, which includes $200 in "entertainment credits".  Just curious if anyone else received the invitation.

Sue


----------



## bobemac (Nov 17, 2007)

ricoba said:


> It's interesting to read these new comments about Hilton owners being "abused" during the owners update/promo review etc.
> 
> One of the things that I always appreciated about Hilton was that they were very low pressure and low key in their sales approach.  It's sad that this has apparently changed, at least at their Vegas location.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 18, 2007)

I recently got the NYC invite from a Hilton-rep who tried to back out gracefully after realizing that I'd just been to a sales pitch in Orlando.  "Oh, but you can only do this once every 6 months!"  My response:  "Good. Buh-bye."


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2007)

bobemac said:


> ricoba said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting to read these new comments about Hilton owners being "abused" during the owners update/promo review etc.
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 19, 2007)

bradykp said:


> doug, i just attended a presentation on saturday, not as a current owner, but as a guest - the lured me there with a cheap weekend stay, so i did it. anyways, they said you CAN trade in your property to buy upgrades in future. dunno if it was a sales tactic, but the lady was not hard selling me....she was very patient with me and my wife. we did end up buying, which i am now trying to decide if i should rescind and buy from resale instead....trying to figure out what i would "lose" that the developer gives.
> 
> i got 4800 bonus points, which i know i'll lose, and i heard you can only get elite status if you buy 14k from the developer. i don't even know what elite gives you, so not sure i care. any thoughts?



Well, then someone was lying. Either the salesman we had, which lost him an avenue for a sale since that's what we indicated we might be interested in, or the salesman you had who might have just been trying to get you to sign on the dotted line. It could be that the sales staff in Vegas are no longer allowed to sell upgrade because to many people were doing that or that they weren't allowing other properties to upgrade to the Vegas timeshares because the MF's were lower.

Who knows? All I know is that we indicated we might be interested in upgrading our 7,000 points to whatever it took to own a 3 bedroom penthouse unit and they refused to talk about it past saying it could no longer be done.



TerriJ said:


> Yes, you can do this, we did, and bought twice at developer prices!



In the past this has been possible. We did this ourselves when we upgraded from an EOY 5,000 point ownership to an every year 7,000 point ownership. That's why we were surprised this past October when the salesman told us they could not do this anymore. Especially when we indicated that's what we would consider. Since the difference between our initial purchase and the cost of the penthouse unit we were interested in was around $20,000 you can imagine my surprise that they wouldn't pursue this stated interest as it was their best chance to get us to buy.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 25, 2008)

*Not so bad today at Waikoloa*

We're staying now at the Bay Club and did our owners update to get the Holo Card discount on activities we are booking, saving approx 20% on the pricing.  

The 90 minute presentation lasted only 60 as the sales person recognized early she didn't have someone in front of her she could work with.  She kept asking how much we paid and looking for handles she could use with us to sell us something at retail they offer. In the end when you realize we paid less than 1/3rd of developer pricing for our two HGVC weeks and are working the system quite aggresively, there wasn't much she could do but wish us well and go on to the next couple. 

One note though, unlike the presentations where we walk in cold, she had an HGVC printout in hand which told her what we owned and that they were purchased resale.   It actually was kind of fun observing her look for angles to sell us something as we talked.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 25, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> We're staying now at the Bay Club and did our owners update to get the Holo Card discount on activities we are booking, saving approx 20% on the pricing.
> 
> The 90 minute presentation lasted only 60 as the sales person recognized early she didn't have someone in front of her she could work with.  She kept asking how much we paid and looking for handles she could use with us to sell us something at retail they offer. In the end when you realize we paid less than 1/3rd of developer pricing for our two HGVC weeks and are working the system quite aggresively, there wasn't much she could do but wish us well and go on to the next couple.
> 
> One note though, unlike the presentations where we walk in cold, she had an HGVC printout in hand which told her what we owned and that they were purchased resale.   It actually was kind of fun observing her look for angles to sell us something as we talked.



Boy does this sound like what is use to be like in Las Vegas. I guess this just shows what a difference an onsite manger can make. I'm becoming convinced the Vegas was playing by a different set of rules than what HGVC has played by in the past. 

Still, even though other sites might be doing things the way I was accustomed to HGVC running it's business, I will be a very long time (thinking never) before we ever do an owners update anywhere again.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Reduction in gifts?*



PigsDad said:


> When they said 10,000 HHonors points, I laughed out loud. :rofl:  Kurt





UWSurfer said:


> We're staying now at the Bay Club and did our owners update to get the Holo Card discount on activities we are booking, saving approx 20% on the pricing.



I have always received 20,000 HHonors points and 50% off Big Island activities.  Has there been a change recently?


----------



## ldunk99 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Same deception for owners meeting in Orlando*



ricoba said:


> I agree Doug that the Owners Update has become much more hard sell than it used to be.
> 
> I don't remember how they got us to go, but they did and it was a 2 hour thing and not the 60 minutes they told us at first.
> 
> ...



My wife and I recently attended the "owners breakfast" at the Orlando Midtown site.  We were also told this would be a 60 minute update to the program and to learn how to make the most of what we have.  

The breakfast was packaged danishes, fruit and coffee.  Not my idea of a breakfast.  He also opened with the fact that this would not be a high pressure sale and then proceeded to talk to us about sales experiences, his life, family, how he vacations, etc...  When I mentioned that we were not in a postition financially to purchase right now he went into a whole 40 minute rambling discussion about how some people come in determined not to buy and how they end up changing their minds.  I seriously think he was just trying to wear us down so the next manager could do the deal.

What was most annoying is that they followed the same steps you describe here.  Moving us from the first room to the second where people were being paraded for having purchased.  Champagne glasses out, etc..  Then they brought in the manager to see "What they could do to sweaten the deal" and finally a guy who began asking us questions about how our experience was and how our sales person did.  I began to explain my frustration and he didn't seem to care because he moved right into selling the VIP package to take a trip to Hawaii.

I've been to these presentations many times before becoming owners and I was foolish to think this would be any different now that I'm an owner (through resale).  

Worse... we were told that we would have a choice between 2 disney tickets, HHPoints, Universal tickets, etc....   I'm almost sure they were positioned as 2 free 1 day Disney tickets only to find out they were slightly discounted.  $70 tickets we could get for $58.  

I feel foolish, cheated and just plain dirty.  Will never do that again no matter how good the incentives are.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 2, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> I have always received 20,000 HHonors points and 50% off Big Island activities.  Has there been a change recently?



I suppose.  They had a companion booklet of activities and the rates which the card discount came to.  Some of the higher ticket things (air tours and such) the discounts were close to 50%, but most of it was around 20%.

They had other offerings like $100 in Hilton credit but we had enough activities planned that the discount far outweighed the other choices.

BTW, at all the owners receptions and socials they are passing out the postcards for you to send to family and friends for a 2 night stay and use of a rental car a their resorts in Hawaii.  Turn them into them to mail and you get an additional free drink ticket or some small benefit.  This is something Seth described in an earlier post about changes with the Blackstone takeover of Hilton.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2008)

ldunk99 said:


> My wife and I recently attended the "owners breakfast" at the Orlando Midtown site.  We were also told this would be a 60 minute update to the program and to learn how to make the most of what we have.
> 
> The breakfast was packaged danishes, fruit and coffee.  Not my idea of a breakfast.  He also opened with the fact that this would not be a high pressure sale and then proceeded to talk to us about sales experiences, his life, family, how he vacations, etc...  When I mentioned that we were not in a postition financially to purchase right now he went into a whole 40 minute rambling discussion about how some people come in determined not to buy and how they end up changing their minds.  I seriously think he was just trying to wear us down so the next manager could do the deal. <snip>
> 
> I've been to these presentations many times before becoming owners and I was foolish to think this would be any different now that I'm an owner (through resale).... I feel foolish, cheated and just plain dirty.  Will never do that again no matter how good the incentives are.



This exactly what happened at our "update" which is why I started this thread in the first place (only we took the HH points).  What a shabby way to treat an "owner."  You'd think they'd put a higher value on our good-will.  Until then, I was thinking that Hilton was at least few rungs up the ladder from Westgate in customer relations... but this took 'em down a few notches.


----------

